

Survey: The Yegge Software Politics Scale - kator
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/704864/software-politics.html

======
kator
Liberal
<\---------------------|-----------------------+--------------------------------------------->
Conservative

Or as a totally unscientific number: -24 reply

